# Called dish to get 622, April 4th install date



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

So I said the heck with that.

Rep said to check Radio Shack or Sears.
He said to make sure you go through the "dish it up" promotion...whatever that means. But it is $299, as expected. No lease fee...just DVR fee of 6 bucks.

Anyone know whats the best way to go through a retailer? I'm an existing customer (no HD ever though) so I don't wanna be hassled at these retail places.

Tips would be apprecaited


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I called a local retailer before Feb 1, and was told that if I was a current DishNetwork subscriber, I had to order my unit directly from DishNetwork.

Retailers only serve new customers.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Retailers only serve new customers.


What I was afraid of. :nono2:

Oh well, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Let me modify that statement slightly.

Retailers are the ONLY source if you want to buy a 622, DishNetwork is the ONLY source if you lease.

I hope this is "correcter".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought I had also read that you could lease through a local retailer IF it is the same retailer who performed your initial Dish installation. Is this no longer true?

Last I spoke with my local retailer, she seemed to think she would be performing my upgrade if I decided to schedule one.


----------



## philfree37 (Feb 21, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Let me modify that statement slightly.
> 
> Retailers are the ONLY source if you want to buy a 622, DishNetwork is the ONLY source if you lease.
> 
> I hope this is "correcter".


I purchased my 622 from Dish for 748.00 and that included setup and all the accessories. They will be out here 03/29/06 or sooner!!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

HDMe said:


> I thought I had also read that you could lease through a local retailer IF it is the same retailer who performed your initial Dish installation. Is this no longer true?
> 
> Last I spoke with my local retailer, she seemed to think she would be performing my upgrade if I decided to schedule one.


I understand it like this as well. If you initially went thru a retailer, you can go back to them no problem. If you went thru Dish, you need to stick with Dish.

if installs are in April already, Holy Crappers Batman, how long are those of us waiting for 4/1 gonna have to wait? doh!


----------



## dfrey (Feb 21, 2006)

I was told today by an account specialist, and a Dish local hub installer, that Dish has closed the calender for all new 622 installs until April. I ordered 2 211s and a 622 and April 7th was the quoted install date. I had them pull the 622 and I'm getting installed this Friday. I can still get the 622 at a later date for $299.

David


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Seems like the 622 is an extremely hot item! (as expected)

hopefully a reasonable supply will continue to come in.


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

My 921 hard drive finally died tonight so I called Dish to activate the old trusty 6000.
I let the CR know how much trouble I had with two POS 921's and how upset I was with Dish.
I took him up on the 622 $299 lease offer with delivery in three weeks and installation scheduled March 17. He gave me an earlier date but March 13 was not convenient.
I will connect the 622 receiver as soon as I get it.
I suppose the switch hook-up will be the same as the 921?

I asked about the 1000 dish, but he said it is not needed now.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah hook up should be like the 921


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

SteveRS said:


> My 921 hard drive finally died tonight.
> I took him up on the 622 $299 lease offer


Just out of curiosity, why didn't you wait for the 4/1 $200 rebate on the 921?


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

liferules said:


> Just out of curiosity, why didn't you wait for the 4/1 $200 rebate on the 921?


I don't like to wait any longer than I have to.
Several weeks without a HD DVR or $200?
Everyone can make their own decision on that. I made mine.

The CSR said he will send a box to return the 921 for a $25 credit but I won't even bother.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

SteveRS said:


> The CSR said he will send a box to return the 921 for a $25 credit but I won't even bother.


ebay it...even though it will be a non-compatible technology in the future.

might as well get something back from it.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

SteveRS said:


> Several weeks without a HD DVR or $200? Everyone can make their own decision on that. I made mine.


I can understand. I waited over a year for the 622, just to get HD-DVR... (glad I did, instead of buying the 942, in hindsight)...


----------

